# Does your lodge really suck!?



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 29, 2014)

Simple question.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol i mowed like 2 acres of grass around my lodge today and they were nice enough to wave ... All 10 brothers .

Still love my lodge!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 30, 2014)

The tendency to point to a thing outside yourself and name that thing as the problem is common in a society where a mentality of entitlement and victimization has become entrenched.  However I have found that it is always the person, and never the thing, that must become different if real change is to take place.  For this reason I have adopted a personal policy of never blaming the thing.


----------



## Zack (Aug 30, 2014)

No


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 30, 2014)

No. I belong to a great, and active Lodge.


----------



## RyanC (Aug 30, 2014)

I must say I really like my lodge, their are a lot of good things about it. That begin said their is a lot of things I would like to see changed to make it better.


----------



## Zack (Aug 30, 2014)

Lowcarbjc said:


> Simple question.


 
Why the question?  Does yours suck?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2014)

No, I belong to a great lodge. The fact that I am new and everything right now seems new and exciting dosen't hurt.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2014)

Zack said:


> Why the question?  Does yours suck?


Good question.


----------



## goomba (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope.  While it is not perfect, none are, I love it.


----------



## coachn (Aug 30, 2014)

I find the only time I would say that it sucks is when I volunteer to do something or participate in something that I know does not interest me or does drain me beyond my capacities to recharge.  But in saying that, it would be me trying to blame my Lodge for something that I knew I should not have taken on.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 30, 2014)

Well some lodges, if you volunteer to do something once, its now your job! Lol


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a great lodge with great brothers.

I recently saw a review of my lodge's Facebook question where a guy gave 3 stars with no elaboration. I'm curious to why his experience was only worth 3 stars. 

It made me think about how each brother's experience can be very different. I notice that more active brothers who take the initiative to get involved have a better experience, while the one who never shows up tends to be more negative.

Personally I've taken it upon myself to shake every hand and greet a brother with a smile... not a forced "political" fake smile, but a genuine interest and gladness to see them. Most of the brothers are already like this as well, not just in my lodge but all that I've visited. 

The one thing I think we all strive for is that above all else that we are known for our brotherly love and affection.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 5, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Well some lodges, if you volunteer to do something once, its now your job! Lol


I've heard this also. Be careful what you volunteer for.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 5, 2014)

I love my lodge. It is awesome. However there are some lodges that don't fit, I tried them and realized it wasn't a good fit and had to back away. You Might want to visit around and find one that fits you better....


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 7, 2014)

My lodge is wonderful. With the (almost assuredly) incoming W. M. and several others we have just established a DeMolay chapter, and we have Rainbow Girls (I'm not sure what is up with Eastern Star these days though). The current W.M. has been so several times and is also R. W. M. as he's been a Deputy Grand Master in the past and a former H.P. in the York Rite and received the honorary 33rd Degree in S.R. This guy is my mentor, but he wasn't Master when I was raised: we have several people who are P.M.'s who are under 50 and line officers (myself included, as a line officer) and our lodge is in fine shape both financially and in terms of new initiates and folks in the line (which is a serious commitment, as you all know). We have monthly Bean Suppers (a New England thing, I guess) and make ourselves known to the community in a myriad of other ways. We're working degrees nearly every month and even worked one when we were "dark" and have monthly officer training school. 

That being said, we still have some issues with Stated Meetings. Pretty much all the officers are there (some are officers in other lodges, one will become W.M. at a neighboring lodge in January, a strange time for that) but there are times when Stateds are just the officers and others where nearly everyone wears a P.M. apron. We get it done, though, and every pitches in. Not everyone can make every bean supper or education evening, but we get it done, and as the Senior Steward, I can say we get a lot of help. We're brethren. I live 20 minutes away from my lodge, and most live closer, but we get it done. 

My lodge ROCKS. We do it together, and Senior Officers including the W.M. contribute. We meet on the level and part on the square.


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes, there are 4 members that have run everyone off, and turned it into club.


----------



## goomba (Mar 9, 2017)

But what does suck is the building association.  I don't want to talk about the broken X.  Fix the damn thing and move on.


----------



## Levelhead (Mar 10, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> Yes, there are 4 members that have run everyone off, and turned it into club.



Same on "another lodge i belong to" wouldnt ever again walk through those doors. They can have it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Mar 10, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> It is my suspicion that in the last 30 years Masonic ritual has lost much of its magnetic power.   If true, this may well explain the shrinking membership in most lodges.


Nice to see you James. 

Neither lodge i am sucks, but neither is perfect,  but they're closer to prefect than sucking....


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 10, 2017)

I've yet to be in a lodge that does suck lolol...Closest I came to that was one in an unnamed stated (below Oklahoma), in an unnamed town (named after a waterfall) that virtually nobody spoke to me the entire time, no intro, nothing and I ended up excusing myself after a little while. No big deal, but was little put off. One guy was very friendly but I don't think anyone else even shook my hand. All good tho. I'd go again if in the area due to it being apart of my rights to do so. Nobody is perfect and some folks are just simply shy.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 10, 2017)

coachn said:


> I find the only time I would say that it sucks is when I volunteer to do something or participate in something that I know does not interest me or does drain me beyond my capacities to recharge.  But in saying that, it would be me trying to blame my Lodge for something that I knew I should not have taken on.


The LW of MM is No. I think we all lost that one...


----------



## coachn (Mar 10, 2017)

coachn said: ↑
I find the only time I would say that it sucks is when I volunteer to do something or participate in something that I know does not interest me or does drain me beyond my capacities to recharge. But in saying that, it would be me trying to blame my Lodge for something that I knew I should not have taken on.



Brother_Steve said:


> The LW of MM is No. I think we all lost that one...



LOL! 






http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2016/01/grand-lodge-burnout-response-no-training.html


----------

